# Have you ever found a cheap club that worked?



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Have you ever just stumbled across something that was almost too good to be true?

I played golf last weekend with a teenager who had a set of TaylorMade R540XD irons, apparently a store line with the Taylor name on it. I noticed them because I also use Taylor irons and I have a Taylor R540XD driver at home. I had never seen these irons.

He let me hit them and I was truly amazed at how good they felt and my ability to control them. I had been playing with a new set of TaylorMade rac-OS2 irons, but I've replaced them. I can't believe a set of $250 irons feels this good and works this well comapred to my much more expensive, supposedly custom fitted irons. I ebayed the rac-OS set and lost a bit on the purchase price, but made more than the cost of the 540's. 

I took the 7 iron and PW onto the school field near me when I got home from work and hit some balls around. Just incredible!


----------



## Rameek (Jun 10, 2006)

I played with a guy yesterday that had a kmart driver Ram something said cost around $39 bucks drive it 270 and better with ease... He had a sweet stroke and he was about 6'3"...

I play with a Ram Select II putter $14.99 from Sports Auhority... works real well for me..


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Cant say I have, although there is a lot of snobbery when it comes to buying golf gear, I have been bitten by the brand names.

Having said that, the irons give so much more feel compared to my old cobras, so there must be something to it.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> there is a lot of snobbery when it comes to buying golf gear


Quite true. I read an interesting article about knock off clubs once where an industry professional stated that the knock offs are almost as good as the real thing. Main reason he felt this way is that the companies that usually produce the knock offs are the same foreign companies that makers such as Callaway used to outsource to. They use the same procedures that Callaway told them to build their clubs with and sell them for less than half the price...I'll see if I can dig up the article...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Played this afternoon. While I didn't hit any 205 yard 4 irons into the hole ala Tiger, I did hit 12 fairways, 14 greens and putted like a gorilla to shoot 75.

My biggest problem was keeping the bugs out of my teeth. These cheapy irons are incredible. I'm going to get a set for my son!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Sounds good Dennis, hopefully I will get out today if the thunder keeps off.

I have finally fixed my putting stroke, whereas the last round I only had 30 putts, which is a damn sight better than what it was


----------



## Rameek (Jun 10, 2006)

I have a new Tommy Armour RAM Concept Tour 400 cc $20 and I love this thing.... one of the best drivers I used to date... I had another RAM Gforce driver never worked out well for me, Taylormade 360 Ti, used Taylormade 580XD, Taylormade R5, Ping G2 and Ping G5... I hit a few of these further more accurately but this $20 driver works for me and the only time I miss the fairway is when I try to swing full tilt.... I hear the Dunlop Drivers are similar in performance to price.....


----------



## BirdieMaster (Jun 8, 2006)

when i first started i bought a whole set from walmart for 150. they sucked but they got the job done. i dont think name brand is going to give you a lower score, it all depends on how much time you put into golf, not the brand names. im sure the titlest clubs are way better than the walmart ones, but you get the idea.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

i started with a cheap 100$ set but they sucked 

i have the Rac Os2 stiff flex irons and i love them they work really good for me.


----------



## DRY HANDS (Jul 27, 2006)

*Lethal Weapon*

One of the first so called knockoff hybrid clubs with a 20 degree loft. Great off the tee, fairway or the rough. The only problem with the club is that it had a tendency to hook every once in awhile.


----------



## kippax (Aug 13, 2006)

i bought a driving iron 2 weeks ago, £12.99 not sure how much that is in $.
It _*WAS*_ awsome!!!

never hit a bad shot with it, good distance, great control, lovely feel.

Until!!!! i teed up on the first hole the other day, set up,swung back,made good contact then...Ping! ball goes straight down the middle, club head goes bouncing into the rough .


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm going back and forth between the Taylormade R540XD irons and some Callaway X-16 Pro irons. Both seem to have benefits for my game, but I'm trying to decide which is better over all. The Taylormade irons feel better and I'm longer with them, but the Callaways are a couple points heavier and I seem to control them better, so I might try adding some lead tape to the back of the Taylors.

The other thing is, I have really big hands and the Callaways have a midsize grip while the Taylors have a standard size. I wonder if I replaced the grip whether I'd feel better about it. It's not a ton of money, so I'll probably try it.

In the meantime, it's going to get frustrating. I can't play next week because of a wedding and I can't play the next week because of an anniversary party here and I can't play the next week because of a Bar Mitzvah we have to go to and if I don't find some way to play during the week, one of you guys is going to find me crying on your doorstep, looking for a place to hide from here!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I had the Taylors regripped with Tour Wrap Midsize and it's made a lot of difference. They win... but those Callaways are going to stay in the closet for a while.


----------



## golftripadvisor (Aug 24, 2006)

*Clubs*

This old club question is interesting. I would bet Tiger Woods would shoot 1 or 2 strokes worse after a practice round with a set of clubs from the range barrel. The putter is another story. My experiences have shown the proper golf swing allows all clubs to work. Unless you want to spend $600 worth of technology for 5 extra yards. A new club can give a golfer a lot of confidence. The manufacturer revenue is dependent on that statement.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

golftripadvisor said:


> A new club can give a golfer a lot of confidence. The manufacturer revenue is dependent on that statement.


Then some putter manufacturer is losing his shirt on me for now. About a month ago I went back to a 40 year old putter, a Toney Penna Ironmaster, and I've putted very well with it every since. I guess 40 years of rest let the magic back into it.


----------

